# What is this font?



## wdw_ (Jul 27, 2002)

I made this bussiness card in Photoshop and I accidently flatened and saved it. I need to know the name of the font in the attached pic.


----------



## uoba (Jul 28, 2002)

Did you extend it?

It looks like a shade of Akzidenz Grotesk (if you did extend it). If it isn't you could probably use Akzidenz Grotesk (I'm not sure if there is an extended font for it).

Otherwise, dunno without researching.

[EDIT]:

Nah, scratch that, it looks nothing like Akzidenz Grotesk, the extended characters have been drawn correctly. Hmm, try www.fontexplorer.com home of Linotype, if anyone has it, they will (or a similar one).


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks, but I don't even have that font.

After reading you post and realizing that I had nothing better to do, I decided to go through all the fonts in Photoshop 1 by 1. I found it. It's called "BlairMdITC TT".


----------



## uoba (Jul 28, 2002)

Ah, aren't boring Sunday's great!


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 28, 2002)

Actaully it a 3 AM Sunday morning for me, but I do agree with the boring sunday thing.


----------



## Trip (Jul 28, 2002)

Dang, I was too late and you wasted a perfectly good boring Sunday! Sorry about that.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 29, 2002)

Photoshop STILL doesn't let you save and undo? arrgh! I though version 7 could do this.


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 29, 2002)

Actually, I flattened it to make a sheet of business cards then I made a new blank document and arranged the flattened images. When I was done I quit and when it asked me if I wanted to save the original business card I said yes.

PS 7 does let you undo after you save.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 29, 2002)

To avoid your font problem, I hear you can add notes to your photoshop files. They are availabe in the File menu under Document Info, I think. 

Cool font!


----------

